# pseudocreo mating



## bobericc (Jan 14, 2015)

She got a little stressed at one point yesterday when all the guys surrounded her, there was one point 6 males were trying to make a connection

Shes been very temperate, actually they all have been. Theyve been a pretty sexually active bunch  surprising for the amount of additude i got for trying to move them into their net


----------



## Vlodek (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats! Soon you will be surrounded by many baby nymphs L1. I really love this species.


----------



## bobericc (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks v wouldnt have had the opportunity without you of course!


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2015)

funnn!! mine r only L5


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Jan 14, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jay (Jan 14, 2015)

That is great Bobericc. Thanks for the picture too!


----------



## sally (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice


----------



## bobericc (Jan 22, 2015)

Pseudocreobotra mating


----------



## dmina (Feb 4, 2015)

I missed this post... congrats on the mating!

When are these due to hatch bobericc?


----------



## bobericc (Mar 25, 2015)

http://s5.postimg.org/4s2jj7y4l/20150325_050426.jpg

Pseudocreo hatched!

Ten nymphs so far, it looks like two maybe stuck.. How are people incubating their pseudocreos cause i feel like i can get better hatch rates..


----------



## dmina (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats on the hatch!

I don't know how many usually hatch from an ooth... but I would have thought more would have been more... (maybe that was a scout hatch)

I have a heating pad that I was using... I have just switched over to a reptile incubator...


----------



## Jay (Mar 25, 2015)

bobericc said:


> http://s5.postimg.org/4s2jj7y4l/20150325_050426.jpg
> 
> Pseudocreo hatched!
> 
> Ten nymphs so far, it looks like two maybe stuck.. How are people incubating their pseudocreos cause i feel like i can get better hatch rates..


Yen has always done well with hatching these! If you find out from him, please let us know. I always thought you would have them at 60% humidity and 80 degrees F.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Mar 26, 2015)

My hatches ranged from 15 to 70+. And some of the ooths, especially the earlier ones, did not hatch at all. I kept them at 40% humidity, 75F, ~2 months of incubation, which seems longer than normal.


----------



## bobericc (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok another ooth hatched this morning and there are about 40. That seems more normal i guess.


----------



## baskmantids (Apr 16, 2015)

Is there any way you could send me one of those care sheets my girlfriend is currently raising some of these that I gave to her. And I would love to get her more to read about this specific specie's?

Was also wondering do you keep your females warmer then male to unsure the molt to adult hood together or do you keep them at the same temps and humidity for both sexes and just wait it out?


----------



## dmina (Apr 20, 2015)

The care sheets are here on the forum...

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29715

Hope this helps...

Congrats bobericc! that sounds like a better hatch... some pics please...LOL


----------



## agent A (Apr 25, 2015)

keep trying to mate them but my male wont connect

hes still young though

i fed him and moved him away from her and will try again later this week


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2015)

agent A said:


> keep trying to mate them but my male wont connect
> 
> hes still young though
> 
> i fed him and moved him away from her and will try again later this week


I blow gently on the boy when he is on the girl's back and he will keep moving around until he gets into position (attached). It doesn't work every time, but if it is taking forever and you don't want to leave the male to be a meal, it's worth a shot.


----------

